# Do many of you expats actually work in Spain or are retired ?



## merak (Sep 22, 2011)

I would like an insight into the people who live in Spain and also those (who seem quite alot) who are considering or planning to move to Spain. I wasn't aware there were any jobs in Spain for expats except possibly setting up your own biz or teaching ? Do you speak Spanish ? 

In particular the Marbella area . What do expats do there, surely selling houses doesn't work these days ?

Merak .


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

merak said:


> I would like an insight into the people who live in Spain and also those (who seem quite alot) who are considering or planning to move to Spain. I wasn't aware there were any jobs in Spain for expats except possibly setting up your own biz or teaching ? Do you speak Spanish ?
> 
> In particular the Marbella area . What do expats do there, surely selling houses doesn't work these days ?
> 
> Merak .


I teach - mostly Spanish now- my own business

here's a thread about what we all do here from earlier in the year

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/72406-spain-2011-census.html


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There's more than one way for expats to make a living on the Costa del Crime - but none of us come into this category of course!

New gangland wars in Costa del Sol prove crime is booming | The Sun |Features


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

I teach full time in the public system.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I am an old git and am therefore retired.

Infrequently I am offered work to which I frequently decline.

However I live in the most south westerly part of Spanish territory, where things are somewhat different.


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

Im a golf travel consultant for a major golf tour operator here on the Costa del Sol.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I'm a (qualified!) English teacher.
But I have been for over 20 years and would love to change..............
Any offers


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2011)

I was a spoilt woman gave up work in 2004 when moved to Spain. My late husband was trying to keep me in the manner he wished me to become accustomed to


----------



## Happyexpat (Apr 4, 2011)

I now infrequently design but regularly support websites for my son's business in the UK. Most of the time I do my hobby of rc model aircraft and voluntary work for the English Speaking Club in El Campello. So, I guess, semi retired is the answer.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

I was semi-retired but then a baby happened and we moved to Spain. I am a chef and astrophysicist (not much work in that line anywhere) but find myself teaching English to Spanish kids and some adults. The one thing you can be certain about in Spain is that whatever happens it is most unlikely to be what you thought would happen.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I have a bar/restaurant.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jimenato said:


> I have a bar/restaurant.












everyone will want one


----------



## philliplangton (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm going to be moving to Spain but am lucky enough to be semi retired before 40 

Being an artist and freelance journalist, it doesn't matter where I am based and I can still earn a few extra pennies.

I would like to teach Spanish somewhere down the line but I guess you need to learn in first ;-)


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

I do ad-hoc work as Project Manager/Solution Architect, both here and UK. Didn´t want to restart my career, but the project I came out to do was a non-starter. Principal Financier had no principals and certainly no finance. Git.

I also do a burger/BBQ stall at some fiestas and other events, as well as doing ropework/safety for a builder mate, where scaffolding isn´t an option - basically dangling off 2 or 3 storey buildings doing rendering or painting. Pays very well, but jobs are quite infrequent.


----------



## philliplangton (Sep 16, 2011)

Yossa said:


> I do ad-hoc work as Project Manager/Solution Architect, both here and UK. Didn´t want to restart my career, but the project I came out to do was a non-starter. Principal Financier had no principals and certainly no finance. Git.
> 
> I also do a burger/BBQ stall at some fiestas and other events, as well as doing ropework/safety for a builder mate, where scaffolding isn´t an option - basically dangling off 2 or 3 storey buildings doing rendering or painting. Pays very well, but jobs are quite infrequent.



The dangling off building sounds pretty exciting... not one for those with a fear of heights I am guessing then? Alas....


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

I play with remote submarines in the oil/gas industry so am currently working in the uk sector of the north sea but can be pretty much anywhere, without this job there would be no chance of us moving to Spain.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

It is not as bad as it sounds. Tis quite a good laugh abseiling down a building whilst the locals look on in bemusement. Basically, my mate has to pay quite a bit for scaffolding as well as a license for it and it simply isn´t cost effective in many cases. 

It´s never much more than 15m, so not so bad. Always have someone belaying and have various backup devices/methods to ensure I don´t get squished on the pavement. 

It beats wearing a suit and saying "leverage" all day...


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

MacRov said:


> I play with remote submarines in the oil/gas industry so am currently working in the uk sector of the north sea but can be pretty much anywhere, without this job there would be no chance of us moving to Spain.


Ahh, now the ROV bit makes sense.


----------



## MacRov (Oct 26, 2010)

haha aye, makes picking usernames a bit easier


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm a retired Headteacher, politician, translator/interpreter and company director but as I help run an animal charity and am an active member of a Spanish political party I'm almost as busy as I was when I lived in the UK.


----------



## Biscombe (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm a music teacher


----------



## Happyexpat (Apr 4, 2011)

*what a pity*



Biscombe said:


> I'm a music teacher


If there is one regret in my life (actually there are probably many LOL) it is not being able to play a musical instrument. I have tried but never succeeded, violin as a child (just about but not good), piano, organ, guitar and melodian. I really fancy playing blues on a saxophone but have finally realised that I am just not musically inclined.

What a pity you don't live near me, I could have given you a challenge in life!!


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

Working, Having a job & Earning a decent living are not always the same thing here in sunny Spain


----------

